# Wood Choice



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

This is kind of a general question bit I'm addressing this to those hanging out here because it planned as a mostly hand tool project. 

Going to be building a loft bed for my son and will be making my first trip to a lumber mill to get the wood. So this will be my first time prepping and working with rough lumber which will be cut and planed by hand.

At this point I'm a bit overwhelmed at the possibilities and I'm wondering if there is any advice on which to choose. Looking at prices and availability Ash, cherry and white oak seem to be my best choices. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Of those choices, Cherry will BY FAR be the most pleasant to work by hand. Ash next and white oak dead last.

If you need any help along the way, drop me a line.

Good luck! I look forward to the build thread.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I like working with cherry and ash, I do not have a preference of one of these from a working standpoint.

I prefer cherry over ash for how it looks, and the way cherry darkens over time. It looks to have a deeper tone over time.

I prefer ash over oak, and prefer white oak over red oak.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I'll be heading to the racks of cherry first. Hoping to find some usable stuff in the commons pile @ 2.50 a bf. A lot of this project will actually be pine since it will be hidden from view, with Cherry being used in the more visible areas.

Any recommendations on squaring a rough board with hand planes? I'll be using the table saw to establish a fresh edge to use as a reference, but will need to plane the faces.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Make or buy some winding sticks. Pop Woodworking has some videos on squaring a board with hand planes.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

This David Moore video is a very good explanation of how to flatten a board.

+1 with Shop Dad on using the winding sticks.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/35868/video-how-to-flatten-wide-boards

I would flatten the surface first and then square the edge with the table saw.

You mention squaring the surface with a hand plane. It will be difficult to flatten and achieve square if you make the edge first. Easier to flatten the surface and then square the edge to the surface.

Now making the other side parallel to the top surface with a hand plane, well this is another black art. I have not been brave enough to attempt. I use a power planer to surface and get boards parallel.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JQMack said:


> Any recommendations on squaring a rough board with hand planes? I'll be using the table saw to establish a fresh edge to use as a reference, but will need to plane the faces.


There's simply not a single post answer. My suggestion to you is think about what you know on the subject... Ask questions about the foggy parts or if you have trouble as you go. 

An entire book could be written about properly trying and truing rough cut lumber with hand tools.

The absolute biggest time and frustration saver to you will be cutting stock down to rough size prior to working with it.

***
For me, it generally goes in this sequence:

Joint edge of least resistance.

Use edge to cut true square cuts for rough cutting pieces.

Face joint one side. Mark opposing side face plane to thickness.

Check original edge, true it. Mark opposing edge, if its a bit to be removed - draw knife. If not just a jointer plane.

Tada... First piece complete.


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

So in other words once I know what tools to use and the basic steps, its a matter of practice and finding what works best for me?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

JQMack said:


> So in other words once I know what tools to use and the basic steps, its a matter of practice and finding what works best for me?


:yes::smile:


----------



## JQMack (Sep 24, 2011)

I held off on this for awhile. I just wasn't sure I was up to it and certainly didn't want to ruin the beautiful PA cherry I had. Bit I dove in and found a new love for my hand planes. 

Before









After maybe five minutes


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Using hand planes can be a type of relaxation or therapy for me.

Sometimes when I am frustrated, or "stuck" on a wood working problem, I will put a piece of pine in the vise and pick up a hand plane to plane the edge, not for a specific shape, but just the pleasure I get from seeing the nice fluffy shavings. :yes:

I have not yet managed to get the shavings to take flight like I have seen the Rob Cosman videos for his Pinnacle irons, but one day......


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Using hand planes can be a type of relaxation or therapy for me.
> 
> Sometimes when I am frustrated, or "stuck" on a wood working problem, I will put a piece of pine in the vise and pick up a hand plane to plane the edge, not for a specific shape, but just the pleasure I get from seeing the nice fluffy shavings. :yes:
> 
> I have not yet managed to get the shavings to take flight like I have seen the Rob Cosman videos for his Pinnacle irons, but one day......


 +1 Quiet and comforting.


----------

